# Tony Scott has committed suicide.



## TetraVaal (Aug 20, 2012)

> "Top Gun" director Tony Scott fatally jumped off the Vincent Thomas Bridge in San Pedro on Sunday afternoon, according to Los Angeles police sources.
> 
> His body was pulled out of the water by Los Angeles Police Department, California Highway Patrol and U.S. Coast Guard officials.
> 
> ...



Fuuuuck. 

I was never his biggest fan. He certainly paled in comparison when compared to his brother (Ridley), but I was a fan of 'The Last Boyscout' growing up.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

That sucks, I rather enjoyed Top Gun.  I usually always find it sad when people commit suicide.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2012)

Very sad


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder what the note said


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I wonder what the note said







			
				Note said:
			
		

> I'm a selfish prick.
> 
> Peace.




It's what they all say.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2012)

Must have seen Prometheus.

Last Boy Scout was great as was Man on Fire. Sad way to go.


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not going to judge, because it's sad whenever a life is taken before it's time. But I can only wonder at what sort of issues a rich director/producer was going through that was enough to make him commit suicide, while many of us regular middle class or lower people, continue to carry on in spite of our problems and issues?

He was a man who had talent enough to make some good and classic pop culture films and TV series(I enjoyed Numbers on CBS). It's too bad that this is going to be the way a new generation remembers him, instead of a montage of film credits at the end of an old man's career.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought his movies were consistently entertaining, if a bit unexceptional. But I'm sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2012)

R.I.P I liked his movies and it's a shame he took his life.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bloody hell.. RIP.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww, I liked True Romance and Man on Fire. 

Now where will Denzel go for work....


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 20, 2012)

Why didn't he die of a heart attack like some normal old dude? I was never his biggest fan, but man this is sad. R.I.P


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2012)

Shocking news.


----------



## Bart (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad news         ;(


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2012)

RIP was a fan of Man on Fire and Last Boy Scout


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2012)

Wasn't there news around that he was suffering depression for ages. Anyway incredibly sad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2012)

apparently he had inoperable brain cancer


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2012)

Ridiculous that someone has to jump off a bridge.  This is why the Jack Kevorkian's of the world should be accepted.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I liked Deja-vu .. RIP


----------



## Taleran (Aug 21, 2012)




----------

